# Met a goal



## Midna (Nov 5, 2011)

I phoned a friend today.

It's the single biggest step I've made yet and I'm on top of the world! :boogie
(sorry if this is spam)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:clap Grats!


----------



## Aaron0 (Feb 7, 2012)

Good work 

(and it's definitely not spam )


----------



## Wesses (Jan 18, 2012)

im glad you phoned a friend!!!!!!!


----------

